
Ask HN: Why doesn't Google update Gmail anymore? - rrggrr
I&#x27;m increasingly using 3rd party services to enhance Gmail (eg. Mixmax, 3rd party task managers). Gmail went from iterating rapidly to no major upgrades in several years. Why?
======
dragonwriter
Gmail is the legacy interface, Inbox is the modern interface. Gmail still
exists specifically for people who don't want any major change, so it makes
sense that it's not seeing major change.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
I very much like Inbox. Shame about the speed, hopefully they get that sorted
but haven't seen much in the last few months.

------
ocdtrekkie
Very likely because Google is acutely aware of how many people will leave if
they do. Gmail is an incredibly powerful, versatile mail client which has a
ton of custom options like the density of the lists, that you'll find missing
in all of Google's newer apps.

Inbox by Gmail was intended to be the new version of Gmail, and they decided
to make it a separate site after the internal backlash against the Gmail team
by other Google employees for "ruining" Gmail.

If you want the newest, Googliest version of Gmail today, use Inbox. And then
there's Gmail, for those who want a dependable, stable email client that has
all the features that people have come to depend on over the past decade.

------
codegeek
Gmail works well. Sometimes, it is good to follow "don't fix what is not
broken" rule.

But out of curiosity, what would you like to see in gmail as an update ?

------
rcavezza
There are also a lot of businesses that do not want the GMail interface to
change.

For example, Yesware, Hubspot For Sales, and ToutApp are all built on top of
GMail probably using the gmail.js library - and I'm sure there are a lot more.

I'm not sure they have the clout to keep Google from changing, but it's
something for them to consider.

------
siquick
inbox.google.com

